# What cause a arrow to cork screw?



## sticknmofish (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been tuning my broadheads and i have tried G5 motecs and slick tricks and everytime a shoot the G5 it looks like it is corkscrewing but the slick tricks shoot great. Just wondering what might cause this? 

Equipment:
GT 500 @ 70# 28 inch draw
QAD LD rest
GT 5575 Blazers


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Have you switched shafts to see if it is the arrow or the broadhead?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Not enough offset/helical in your jig*

sounds like the g5 heads are catching a little more air than the tricks
and are steering the arrows tipped with the g5s

Try a little more twist on the vanes/feathers it might help

i won't hurt

Good luck


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Not enough offset/helical in your jig*

sounds like the g5 heads are catching a little more air than the tricks
and are steering the arrows tipped with the g5s
Try a little more twist on the vanes/feathers it might help
it won't hurt

always spin too as already mentioned

Good luck


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Roskoe said:


> Have you switched shafts to see if it is the arrow or the broadhead?


Depending on the grade and brand, one bum shaft can really make you crazy. I have had a couple rounds of tuning frustration, that turned out to be a single shaft that was bad, in the dz.

*Usually* the G5 Montec's, with minimal surface area are pretty easy to work with, but with enough speed, and a minor tuning/spine/timing/etc., they can catch enough air to destabilize the flight. You could check flight with a bare shaft, and see if they are coming out straight, ? , or just use the Slicks.

And sometimes, some heads, on the end of some arrows, for some shooters, just aren't worth the effort.


----------



## grassroots (Jul 18, 2005)

What would cause this when you shoot field tips?


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Corkscrewing

If you are shooting with an odd colored cock feather, and you are watching the arrow instead of your pin/target spot, many times you will get an optical illusion of corkscrewing.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

grassroots said:


> What would cause this when you shoot field tips?


If you have fishtailing, (left/right) it's usually a spine or centershot adjustment.
If you have porpoising (up/down) it's a problem with cam timing, nock/rest height, or tiller.

Corkscrewing is a combination of fishtailing and porpoising.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Bare shaft experimentation would show wether they are striking the target squarely or if you are being plagued by optical illusions.


----------



## grassroots (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. So I need to take a bare shaft & shoot at my target to see how it strikes the target?


----------



## sticknmofish (Jun 29, 2008)

konrad said:


> Corkscrewing
> 
> If you are shooting with an odd colored cock feather, and you are watching the arrow instead of your pin/target spot, many times you will get an optical illusion of corkscrewing.


I would think it would look like all of them would look like they corkscrewing but it only looks like the G5 is. I am going try some twist on the blazers but i just went and bought me some more ST's for now.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

grassroots said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. So I need to take a bare shaft & shoot at my target to see how it strikes the target?


You can at 20 yards but you need to shoot the best form you can. Your form needs to be perfect. I have had different results with different targets. I like a bag target. The layered targets can sometimes give false readings. This is what I have observed. Bare shaft can tell you alot. Good luck.


----------

